
America’s Biggest Charities Are Funneling Anonymous Millions to Hate Groups - deegles
https://readsludge.com/2019/02/19/americas-biggest-charities-are-funneling-millions-to-hate-groups-from-anonymous-donors/
======
DATACOMMANDER
If a group Pushes hate against a hate group, does it cancel out? Because Islam
is the largest hate group on the planet.

